# Scented Oils



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

When I was In HO scale years ago, I had a source for scented oils, such as Coal Smoke, Bakery(Roasted corn) etc. Anyone know of a source? I have tried some searches without success, so far.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

MTH Has sennted smoke oils for the trains, might want to add a smoke generator to your buildings to make this work


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, check with this guy Ray Manley suggests him and I have ordered through him also. He has scented smoke oil I believe Coal flavored, vanilla which i ordered and like very much, also apple pie, and cinnamon rolls which the last two I may try later. The Regal 

http://www.jimselectrictrainworks.com/


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Apple Pie and Cinnamon Rolls. Man, you guys are making me hungry. I can see it now, Marty will be running his Mallet around puffing out Cinnamon Roll smell and there will be signs to follow to purchase fresh cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Marie Polk told me Lewis puts candle scent drops in his smoke oil and she loves it.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys, I am using orange oil and cherry oil for baking, in my fruit paking plant, It works fairly well and when you get close you can get the feel of the prototype. I guess Cinnamon Roll would be good for a bakery. I'm actually trying not to use smoke since it is so messy. 

The guy I'm thinking of actually used to advertise in MR, had all these different prototype smells to use in model railroad industries. probably didn't do enough business to stay in business


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill;

There were adds for those products in both RMC and MR, but I think it's been over 15 years since I have seen them. I can no longer remember the company's name, but I do recall that the sents were imbedded in a kind of felt pad. Some of the sents were dubious, like the stockyard or barnyard offerings. Perhaps that is why they did not catch on. I believe the same company may have also tried "sound bite" modules that could be concealed in various industries.

Perhaps the average modeler was just not ready for them yet when they were offered.

If you have a gift store that carries the Yankee Candles brand, they may offer some sented oils - But only the sweet-smelling kinds. I grew up in the Hershey area, so I got pretty used to smelling chocolate - and roasting peanuts. (Reese's Peanut Butter Cups were on the west side of Hershey.)

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Too bad the prototype scents are no longer available. I would love to add a creosote scent to my layout. To me, nothing says "railroad" like the smell of creosote ties.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info David, I definitely remember the ads but not the sound modules. Yes they did involve a felt pad, but the ones I got were little vials that you used to put a few drops of the scent on the pad. I am using felt pads or cotton balls in my fruit packing plant, using the baking flavor oils I mentioned earlier. They work pretty well, but I liked the coal scent that guy used to sell, and the Roasted corn scent was also very good. I don't remember a creasote scent Ray but I would love on as well. 

Bill


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

billsharron, 

I happen to be in the scented oil business, and have access to many of these oils on a daily working basis. It never occurred to me, until reading this thread, how useful they would be in railroading. Thanks for the inspiration! 

I buy mine by the lb. (16 fl. oz. -- a quart, give or take, depending on specific gravity of each oil) or by the 25 lb. can on special custom blends. 

Tell me what you are interested in, and if it is a scent i use in my perfumery business, i would be glad to offload you a 1/2 oz. rectangular bottle or a 1/4 oz. dram vial at my 1 lb. cost plus shipping cost (no profit, just a service to the hobby). 

You will find a basic list of what i use here: 

http://www.luckymojo.com/mojocatoils.html#essential 

On that list you will see that some are ESSENTIAL oils and some are FRAGRANCE oils. 

ESSENTIAL oils are distilled from plant matter from one named species of plant. 

FRAGRANCE oils, also known as SYNTHETIC SCENT oils, are not necessarily comprised of ARTIFICIAL oil scents, but are synthesized proprietary blends of ARTIFICIAL SCENTS and ESSENTIAL OILS that create specific named aromas. 

Do NOT order from that catalogue page! Those oils have been cut with Almond oil to make them "skin safe" and to arrive at a single averaged price-point per 1/2 oz. rectangular bottle. 

What you want are my "raw stock oils," undiluted, in either 1 dram (1/4 oz.) vials or 1/2 oz. rectangular bottles, for which my cost will have to be worked out on an individual basis with respect to pricing. 

Just send me a list of what you want and i will work out the prices for you. 

Note that uncut essential oils may not be skin-safe. For instance, the citrus oils (Orange, Lemon, and Bergamot) may take off paint finishes and are HIGHLY FLAMMABLE, and the Cinnamon oil may cause intense pain if it comes in contact with mucous membranes. We handle these oils safely every day, but the consumer can only can purchase them from us in diluted, skin-safe form. I assume that you want the uncut versions and that you will be personally responsible for your own safety. 

Cheers!


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

billsharron, 

I happen to be in the scented oil business, and have access to many of these oils on a daily working basis. It never occurred to me, until reading this thread, how useful they would be in railroading. Thanks for the inspiration! 

I buy mine by the lb. (16 fl. oz. -- a quart, give or take, depending on specific gravity of each oil) or by the 25 lb. can on special custom blends. 

Tell me what you are interested in, and if it is a scent i use in my perfumery business, i would be glad to offload you a 1/2 oz. rectangular bottle or a 1/4 oz. dram vial at my 1 lb. cost plus shipping cost (no profit, just a service to the hobby). 

You will find a basic list of what i use here: 

http://www.luckymojo.com/mojocatoils.html#essential 

On that list you will see that some are ESSENTIAL oils and some are FRAGRANCE oils. 

ESSENTIAL oils are distilled from plant matter from one named species of plant. 

FRAGRANCE oils, also known as SYNTHETIC SCENT oils, are not necessarily comprised of ARTIFICIAL oil scents, but are synthesized proprietary blends of ARTIFICIAL SCENTS and ESSENTIAL OILS that create specific named aromas. 

Do NOT order from that catalogue page! Those oils have been cut with Almond oil to make them "skin safe" and to arrive at a single averaged price-point per 1/2 oz. rectangular bottle. 

What you want are my "raw stock oils," undiluted, in either 1 dram (1/4 oz.) vials or 1/2 oz. rectangular bottles, for which my cost will have to be worked out on an individual basis with respect to pricing. 

Just send me a list of what you want and i will work out the prices for you. 

Note that uncut essential oils may not be skin-safe. For instance, the citrus oils (Orange, Lemon, and Bergamot) may take off paint finishes and are HIGHLY FLAMMABLE, and the Cinnamon oil may cause intense pain if it comes in contact with mucous membranes. We handle these oils safely every day, but the consumer can only can purchase them from us in diluted, skin-safe form. I assume that you want the uncut versions and that you will be personally responsible for your own safety. 

Cheers!


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

There are a number of "man" scents (no, not that kind), such as MenScents. Perhaps "Work Bench" for the engine servicing facility, "Cuppa Joe" for the hobo camp and "Smoke & Grill" for the rib joint.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the coal scent from Mega-steam. Smokes real good also.

MegaSteam Smoke


----------



## mark01 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Guys well i think that's very common use for fragrance oils is for fragrance applied to the skin. Although this entire family of fragrances is often referred to as fragrance.Thanks!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I generally use a different synonym for the word fragrance that comes closer to describing my thoughts about using them... 

STINK!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 22 Oct 2009 07:51 AM 
Too bad the prototype scents are no longer available. I would love to add a creosote scent to my layout. To me, nothing says "railroad" like the smell of creosote ties. 

Hi Ray, 

Even Heritage railways over here are laying in concrete ties now, but at least timber are still on station and yard precincts. Creosote tends to be more aromatic in warm weather of course. Creosote is no longer available over here but I do have a substitute called Creocote. It has the same smell, more or less, so I would suggest that you might like to have in your yard, or similar area on your railroad, a pile of scale ties suitably doused in a creosote type product. I tried it: it works for me,


----------

